# Pentax 645z Review



## Harry Muff (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's the first proper review (I've seen) of the "affordable" Medium Format camera.




They like it, and so do I...




http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/pentax_645z_review/


----------



## tolusina (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh my, that is tempting. 
I could budget that, not certain I'm worthy.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 31, 2014)

I checked out a couple of the raw samples and they are very nice indeed. Me want.


----------



## PavelR (Jul 31, 2014)

Speed Auto:1/4000 - 30 sec, Manual:1/4000 - 30 sec (1/3 EV steps or 1/2 EV steps), bulb
X-Synchronization 1/125 sec.
Exposure Compensation -2.0 to + 1.0 EV

It can not be used as easy as DSLR and as creative as other MF cameras.
(Price [+ price of lenses] of course makes me not to buy it.)


----------



## Stu_bert (Jul 31, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Here's the first proper review (I've seen) of the "affordable" Medium Format camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luminous Landscape has also reviewed it and offer a different conclusion. You have to take into account that Michael Reichmann used to use medium format but based on his age (gear weight) and the increase in quality from high MP dslr and mirror less, then he questions whether medium format has the compelling advantage it used to enjoy.

That being said, Michael still uses a phase one I believe, but less than he used to.

Ultimately it depends on what you want to use it for and where. Certainly the Pentax makes the best bridge in functionality between dslr and MF, and if money were no object then a MF camera plus lenses would indeed be appealing. Alas I don't make money from my photography, so the £12k I figure it would cost for a body and lenses would be a large investment and for me I think a high MP dslr (Canon preferred) or as an interim maybe a Sony (still put off by lossy compression on their raw files but at least I can use Canon glass) will be a better and cheaper investment. 


Either way, Pentax encroaching on 1D / D4s territory is good for us. Be interested to see if Sony are allowed to launch their own medium format into the market - I figure that would undercut Pentax by a couple of grand....


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 31, 2014)

Especially considering that the 645z is a medium format camera you can feel comfortable taking out in the dirty, dusty, damp world and not worry about it. 

It wish it *were* affordable to me. But alas, more than a bit out of my hobbiest budget. But it does look like a sweet camera though. :-*


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 31, 2014)

I've never hand-on mf body before. To me, this body looks :-\


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

PavelR said:


> Speed Auto:1/4000 - 30 sec, Manual:1/4000 - 30 sec (1/3 EV steps or 1/2 EV steps), bulb
> X-Synchronization 1/125 sec.
> Exposure Compensation -2.0 to + 1.0 EV
> 
> ...


For landscape or product work, I think it's a great bargain, but the low X-sync is really disappointing compared to the other MF backs. That takes away one of the most compelling features of MF and the fact that it's half the speed of the 1D-series is even more sad.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 31, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I've never hand-on mf body before. To me, this body looks :-\



You don't buy it for how it looks, but buy it for how it makes other things look. ;D


----------



## e17paul (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the first mirror medium format. If full frame mirror less can be two thirds the weight of a full frame, then the result could be excellent IQ from a body weighing only 1kg


----------



## arcanej (Jul 31, 2014)

A question to the more scientifically competent than I:
So, DSLRs have bigger lenses than rangefinders or other mirrorless cameras because there is a bigger distance between the end of the lens' flange and the sensor. Would it be possible for Canon or Nikon to make a mirrorless medium format camera that could use their existing stock of 35mm equivalent DSLR lenses?


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 31, 2014)

e17paul said:


> I'm just waiting for the first mirror medium format. If full frame mirror less can be two thirds the weight of a full frame, then the result could be excellent IQ from a body weighing only 1kg



Yup, if Canon put out a 645 mirrorless at the same weight and cost as their regular pro-am lineup, all it would take is one good pancake and a decent macro lens (and hopefully a TS) for me to adopt it...
Assuming prices wouldn't be horribly inflated either.

Practically speaking, I assume we won't have an economical option larger than 35mm until they figure out how to make a digital 4x5.


----------



## EdB (Jul 31, 2014)

arcanej said:


> A question to the more scientifically competent than I:
> So, DSLRs have bigger lenses than rangefinders or other mirrorless cameras because there is a bigger distance between the end of the lens' flange and the sensor. Would it be possible for Canon or Nikon to make a mirrorless medium format camera that could use their existing stock of 35mm equivalent DSLR lenses?



They could but it wouldn't be worth it. 35mm lenses wouldn't have an image circle big enough to cover a MF sensor.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 31, 2014)

arcanej said:


> A question to the more scientifically competent than I:
> So, DSLRs have bigger lenses than rangefinders or other mirrorless cameras because there is a bigger distance between the end of the lens' flange and the sensor. Would it be possible for Canon or Nikon to make a mirrorless medium format camera that could use their existing stock of 35mm equivalent DSLR lenses?



Lens size really has nothing to do with the size of the sensor behind it, it's all about light gathering. Flange distance can make a difference in that if you need a focal length shorter than the flange distance you need a retrofocusing lens design, which adds a lot of elements, otherwise it makes no difference.

The EF mount has a 54mm internal diameter, the Nikon F mount has a 44mm external diameter (the whole thing fits inside the EF mount. I can't imagine sticking a supertelephoto lens on something that small).
Nikon is basically SOL, but Canon, in theory, could use their existing mount with a sensor the same size as the Leica S, and just 1mm short of the Pentax 645.
Those lenses would still work with 35mm bodies, and as long as you don't mind cropping I see no reason an EF lens wouldn't work on a 35mm+ mirrorless EF mount (I still hate calling these "medium format", they never would have been called that in the film days).
And from a 35mm point of view, that would give us well more than the space needed for a "square" sensor that never needs to be held in "portrait" orientation.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 31, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Especially considering that the 645z is a medium format camera you can feel comfortable taking out in the dirty, dusty, damp world and not worry about it.



I wouldn't worry to much about the others either - had them at Iguazu and in the Negev&dead sea, never a problem. OTOH the 1/125s sync would have been one.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's another take on the 645Z

https://blog.mingthein.com/2014/06/27/review-the-pentax-645z-part-i/


----------



## Aglet (Aug 1, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I've never hand-on mf body before. To me, this body looks :-\


It's a bit heavy but it's actually quite nice handling without a tripod


----------



## lb (Aug 1, 2014)

Harry Muff said:


> Here's the first proper review (I've seen) of the "affordable" Medium Format camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PavelR (Aug 1, 2014)

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/pentax_645z_review/
=>
The only downside is that all of the points are clustered near the center of the frame, as the system was originally designed for APS-C.
:-(


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 4, 2014)

No LS lenses is what killed this system for me.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 26, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> No LS lenses is what killed this system for me.


Take a Pentax 67 LS lens (like the SMC Pentax-6x7 165mm F4) and shoot with it via adapter & sync cable. Remember, that shutter speed can be eh, but a faster strobe will make up for it. 

That poor focal plane shutter has more distance to cover, plus being a much wider shutter compared to 35mm.

I'm going to get one on rent and do a side by side with my H4D-50 - the only other 50mp chip out there - and do some side by sides. Roger is the worst enabler.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 26, 2014)

Halfrack said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > No LS lenses is what killed this system for me.
> ...


Well, I already bought into the H-system hassys and Pentax lost a potential long time customer due to no LS lenses natively. Oh well...


----------

